# Adobe cs3 installation



## baiju (Jul 8, 2007)

i tried to install adobe photoshop cs3 from this months dvd . but the installation demands that i insert the adobe cs3 premium media .why
and i cant install


----------



## ajin115 (Jul 10, 2007)

Same problem when tried to install it shows error ( Please insert Adobe CS3 Design Premium to continue installation.)

 Really we need help on this.


----------



## Kalyan (Jul 10, 2007)

You can just copy the contents to the hard disk and then install from the autoplay.exe. it works. No need to burn in a separate dvd. it worked for me.

 The full installation needs 4.4GB of space. the installation files are of 1.9GB. just for your calculation...


----------



## karanits (Aug 1, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> You can just copy the contents to the hard disk and then install from the autoplay.exe. it works. No need to burn in a separate dvd. it worked for me.
> 
> The full installation needs 4.4GB of space. the installation files are of 1.9GB. just for your calculation...



well this method did not help me. i also tried to make an image file of it...but that didnt work too

also tried Fatbiengs method...no use

plz help...any suggestions


----------



## Naren Parker (Aug 19, 2007)

no need to burn anythin...
just copy the adobe_cs3_design_premium folder somewhere on to a local hard drive and fire up the installer using autoplay.exe.
u shud have no probs at all...
but make sure u have a resolution of 1024*768 and atleast 1gb ram b4 proceeding...


----------



## zillah (Jul 13, 2008)

I have got same issue with Adobe Photoshop CS3 , installation from a DVD or a HD gave me same error

```
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/7774/pleaseinsertphotoshopcsda0.jpg
```


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ some related topics are here:
*objectmix.com/adobe-photoshop/317959-trial-please-insert-photoshop-cs3-continue-installation.html


----------



## zillah (Jul 14, 2008)

> ^^ some related topics are here:


Thanks Amir, I tried that one , but was not helpful to my case.


----------



## baiju (Aug 1, 2008)

hi i found a solution to this one. try this. check whether system restore service is turned off. if so enable it on all drives. also if u have adobe cs2 installed then u can install cs3 side by


----------



## dhanusaud (Aug 1, 2008)

hey guys,

can anybody tell to extend adobe illustrator cs3? I badly need this for S60v3 theme creation.


----------



## great_dindi (Aug 9, 2008)

Anybody need premium keys for those contact me 
i have 3 extra keys
it will make it full version
currently using it on my pc 

no money
just exchange of suffs
great_dindi at yahoo
me w8ing


----------

